# Bats Day at Disneyland, Sunday August 19



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Bats Day at Disneyland, for all those who don't know, is one day out of the year where a bunch of local and not-so local goths take over Disneyland. It is a family event so bring your kiddies and deck yourselves out in your finest goth attire. Not goth? Who cares, a great way to network with people who live Halloween 365 days out of the year. This is not a sponsored even at Disneyland so they won't be able to give you any information, but basically we all get together as one group and just enjoy Disneyland. There are 3 times during the day where we meet up at a location at Disneyland to take a large group photo, 1pm in front of the Magic Castle, 3pm for families and their kids, and 8pm in front of the Haunted Mansion. I will be there giving away special Haunted Mansion posters I own. If you are able to go, or just want to go head on over, look for someone with a black rubber ducky taking photos of people and that's me. Ask about the Haunted Mansion posters and say you are from HauntForum message board to get your posters if you want. If you want more information about the event, then go to www.batsday.net, that's the official website for the event with information, photos, and just plain fun.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow!
That sounds like a lot of fun!
I wish I lived in the area to attend!
Sounds like a great time!
.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Front Yard, 
it is alot of fun. I've been to them all since they started it. The funniest story was I was at the front of the line at the Indiana Jones ride, they asked me how many were in my party and i said "oh about 300", she looked at me funny then I said "well let me make it easier, everyone behind me wearing all black, that's part of my group." She looked around and saw only people wearing black, and she said "oh, ok, you were serious" and we both chuckled.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha i love goth people


----------

